# Manometry and visceral study soon!



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm going to see a IBS expert.He order a Manometry and a visceral study.What you guys think about it?


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Spas I have had those but I dont remember but they helped my doc with my meds They were part of a whole study I had done I think the manometry might be when they stuff all this barium in your rectum and you need to puch it out or it might be the baloon thingGood luckKaren


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

ps Ask ShawnK


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I guess i will try to expell a balloon to evaluate if i'm able to.If not,it may confirm an evacuation disorder.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Let me know how the tests goKAren


----------

